# usb streaming from Sony handycam to PC



## simong (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,
I am sure I am not the first person to be faced with this problem but so far my search for help has been fruitless. I am recording video using a Sony handycam and I want the video to be read by software that only reads via the Apple Quicktime viewer. I have tried downloading the digital video using the usb link provided with the Sony handycam and hit the following problems:
If I download a short section of film say about two minutes it works fine but if I try to download longer sections then Quicktime only reproduces the sound, i.e. no picture. The resulting files are huge 1.5-2 Gb for just ten minutes of video - the size is a problem too but I guess with files that size the video image is downloaded, why can't I see it? The downloading terminates itself after about ten minutes - this is a problem too! The films I am working with can be up to 90 minutes duration so the resulting files, if I could download the whole film would be huge - is there anyway of reducing the size of file.
Can anyone direct me to some help, please?
Thanks,
Simon


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure why downloading larger segments would lose the sound, I haven't seen that.

I can probably explain why you can't download more than 2 gigs, my guess is you're using a FAT32 partition. The maximum file size is 2 gigs on a FAT32 partition, and many video applications will just stop when they can't continue. I had the same problem with a videocam several years ago, never thought about it before. :laugh:


----------

